# Show And Tell Sonics



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Get them out and show 'em.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Trigger said:


> Get them out and show 'em.


OK, but it will depend on what you mean by "Sonics"? :tongue2:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > Get them out and show 'em.
> ...


 Whatever you have to show us. As long as it's a watch.

Sonics... 'Tronics.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Tennis anyone?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

I have no idea which is better!

Wayne


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks like you have had a better input than my thread, here is another picture of some of mine.


----------

